# Rabies vaccine side effects



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

There is another thread about coughing and gagging after playing and drinking water. When Lizzie was 4 months old she got her Rabies vaccine July 28,2010. We went on vacation August 22-29 and Lizzie stayed at a dog sitter/trainer. When we picked her up the sitter told us that she had developed a cough. I am not one to run to the doctor or vet so I watched her and noticed that it was after a hard run or when drinking water. This year I really did not want Lizzie to get her annual vaccines. I changed to a Homeopathic vet. Our first appointment was 2 hours and we covered every aspect of Lizzie's one year of life! When I mentioned what I just wrote, she said that it was classic Rabies vaccine symptoms. We were on the phone today and I again asked her about it. I am going to copy and paste what I wrote on the other thread:

I just wanted to update you on the Rabies/coughing gagging relationship. I was just on the phone with Lizzie's vet and asked her about it. She said that with any vaccine you are giving a modified virus of the disease. Vets are finding that many of the symptoms associated with the disease are manifested in the dog in a modified form. Symptoms of rabies are paralysis of the throat. When the throat is paralyzed the animal has difficulty swallowing the saliva that is still produced-thus the "foaming at the mouth" of animals in advanced stages. She said that symptoms that are considered "normal" for certain breeds such as reverse sneezing are also rabies vaccine related.
__________________


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*Vaccines Are Problematic*

Exactly why Keeper will have a titer test even for rabies. Our Bolognese, when given a booster for rabies, showed terrible symptoms of 'falling over'--we thought he was dying. Keeper has had the first rabies--Ohio law is 3-year intervals but you can bet he won't have the vaccine without a titer.
If the titer shows he has immunity, he is absolutely not getting the booster.
We will ask for documentation of the titer showing immunity from rabies.

I hope your baby is okay now.

Shirley H.


----------

